# Strider



## Sylvia2 (Mar 3, 2006)

Strider lived next door but one to us. He was defending his territory from two dogs. But his back legs were paralysed in the fight, and he was put to sleep. Goodbye, Strider. I will never forgot you.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

awww, thats horrible, poor Strider, im so sorry thats really sad


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

That angers me alot....... sad very.....that makes me more angered to dogs...................... VERY poor Strider.
An unesseciary death....


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

yea thats how i feel, its scary to think just how easy a life can be taken away, my cat was put down a few months ago, i still get so upset, when i think about him in pain, or even imagine him getting hurn, even now after hes gone


----------



## Sylvia2 (Mar 3, 2006)

I have known some very evil dogs. I was in the woods behind our house with my mum and our next door neighbor and her alsation Tess, and Tess tried to kill a little westie, by jumping on it and trying to tear its throat out. And the other day I went to stroke a dog in a cage at a rescue place and it bit me.


----------



## Sylvia2 (Mar 3, 2006)

yeah, Tess tried to grab her stick when I was playing with it, and made my stomache all red.


----------



## Kookiefool (May 18, 2006)

I am so sorry for Strider. It;'s horrible to hear of any animal suffering like that, especially when it's unnecessary. Sigh.

But I do have to disagree with some things that were said here. Dogs are not evil. They are animals just as cats are, and these dogs were doing what dogs do. We don't call our kitties evil if they act like cats.

My anger is at Strider's caretakers who should have kept him indoors and out of harm's way. If it wasn't a dog, it would have been poison from someone's leaking radiator, or a speeding car, or some mean kids looking for fun, or a disease caught from some parasite. 

And at the dogs' owners (if they weren't strays) who had no business leaving their dogs out.

Who are the ones who are responsible here and supposed to know better? Us, not the poor animals.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear about strider. Always painful when you have to put a cat down but especailly when they been hurt by other animals.


----------



## Sylvia2 (Mar 3, 2006)

Kookiefool said:


> I am so sorry for Strider. It;'s horrible to hear of any animal suffering like that, especially when it's unnecessary. Sigh.
> 
> But I do have to disagree with some things that were said here. Dogs are not evil. They are animals just as cats are, and these dogs were doing what dogs do. We don't call our kitties evil if they act like cats.
> 
> ...


Strider's owners were on holiday, and he was being looked after by someone else. And I think the dogs got out on their own. They were hunting dogs.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Im very sorry that's horrible 

But you shouldnt be angry at the dogs but the owners. The owners should have socialised the dogs with other animals at an early age and make sure they are secure in their yard at all times. *Dogs only turn out the way their owners raise them*. Being hunting dogs means it's in their instict to hunt things, but even that's not an excuse, my dog Pixie is a foxie, and foxies where bred to hunt rodents yet she absolutely adores my guineapig Kiarah. If i where you i'd go and have a word with the owners of those dogs, or let the animal peope know so the dogs can be licenced as dangerous and other can be aware.


----------



## Sylvia2 (Mar 3, 2006)

I think some of you are confused about when this happened. It was a few years ago and since then the dogs and their owner(s) have moved away.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

The dog discussion would be more appropriate in the Lounge, if someone would like to start one :wink: 

I'm so very sorry about Strider. What a sad story.


----------

